# One Question...



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 8, 2016)

Can pregnant goats have false heats? I've read somewhere that later in the pregnancy a doe will sometimes come into heat (correct me if I'm wrong), but what about earlier in the pregnancy? 

Thanks!


----------



## animalmom (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't have an answer for you, but I've been wondering the same thing.  One of my does was in heat and I left her with the buck for several hours on Dec 12.  She went back into heat, calling, tail wagging, whole 9 yards on 12/24 so I put her back with the buck for the day.  Well, she did this again Jan 8 and I put her back with the buck.  I know he is potent, I know he did his job each of the three times.  Is she just messing with me?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 10, 2016)

animalmom said:


> I don't have an answer for you, but I've been wondering the same thing.  One of my does was in heat and I left her with the buck for several hours on Dec 12.  She went back into heat, calling, tail wagging, whole 9 yards on 12/24 so I put her back with the buck for the day.  Well, she did this again Jan 8 and I put her back with the buck.  I know he is potent, I know he did his job each of the three times.  Is she just messing with me?


She may have cystic ovaries
That can cause them to not settle and cycle repeatedly
We've had a couple cystic does


----------



## animalmom (Jan 11, 2016)

@OneFineAcre, Oh!  Well then if this shameless hussy pulls this on me one more time then we'll just have to trot off the the Vet's office for a visit.  Can't be having my girls have problems!  Thanks so very much for the heads up.  Greatly appreciated!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 11, 2016)

animalmom said:


> @OneFineAcre, Oh!  Well then if this shameless hussy pulls this on me one more time then we'll just have to trot off the the Vet's office for a visit.  Can't be having my girls have problems!  Thanks so very much for the heads up.  Greatly appreciated!



In our case, the first doe the vet just gave her an injection of Lute.  She came into heat 2 days later and was bred.  She hasn't had a problem again.

2nd doe we had a different vet.  He put in a CIDR.  The plan was to leave for 14 days.  Remove the CIDR and then give the Lute injection.
Well, she started having kind of bloody looking discharge on day 9 so we went ahead and pulled the CIDR since the vet wasn't available to consult (his mother passed away and we didn't want to bother him).  We gave the Lute and she was in heat 2 days later, but I can't confirm now that she is bred.

Good Luck


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 11, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Can pregnant goats have false heats? I've read somewhere that later in the pregnancy a doe will sometimes come into heat (correct me if I'm wrong), but what about earlier in the pregnancy?
> 
> Thanks!


We had a doe that would always go into heat about 10 days after being bred.
On her 1st kidding she had twins. The first kid was big, healthy, and strong. The 1st kid has also kidded with no issues. The 2nd kid died a few days later, this kid looked premature. I think in this case there was a kid from each breeding (the 1st + another 10 days later)
Her 2nd kidding she had a big, healthy single. I think she was bred again 10 days later. Not sure though- it was a long while ago. This kid has also kidded with no issues.
Her 3rd kidding she had b/d big healthy twins. She was bred once. I'm not sure if this kid has kidded. She was sold at weaning. The folks got her wanted her for more of a pet then breeding.

We sold this doe & told them her full history. She is mostly a pet and they love her!

When the doe kidded it was always 146-151 days after the FIRST breeding. So it was like a false heat in this doe, but she still did conceive when she was bred 10 days later. (first kidding)


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 12, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> We had a doe that would always go into heat about 10 days after being bred.
> On her 1st kidding she had twins. The first kid was big, healthy, and strong. The 1st kid has also kidded with no issues. The 2nd kid died a few days later, this kid looked premature. I think in this case there was a kid from each breeding (the 1st + another 10 days later)
> Her 2nd kidding she had a big, healthy single. I think she was bred again 10 days later. Not sure though- it was a long while ago. This kid has also kidded with no issues.
> Her 3rd kidding she had b/d big healthy twins. She was bred once. I'm not sure if this kid has kidded. She was sold at weaning. The folks got her wanted her for more of a pet then breeding.
> ...




Oh, that's strange... I'm sorry about the kid you lost from her. 

Mine, (Magnolia) came into heat 19 days or so after the first time breeding, which was October 20th (I think), and then she continued to come into heat (approximately 19 days) after each breeding until January 8th. So I think it took four times for her to get bred, IF she is indeed pregnant right now. 
I'll have to send a blood test in to confirm.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks 

Has Magnolia kidded before? How old is she? Has the buck you are using settled the other does?

I don't think Magnolia is "taking". We bought a little ND doe soon after we got our first 2 girls. (long while ago!)  She turned out to be infertile  She was eventually re-homed to be a companion/brush goat. For Magnolia to be going into heat that often, I wouldn't even suspect she is having false heat cycles.

Is Magnolia overweight? Several people we know had a very hard time getting their does to settle this year. The thing they had in common was that all the goats were very fat and borderline obese.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 12, 2016)

Have you ever seen the doe get bred? Do you think the buck is having a hard time reaching her?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 12, 2016)

Magnolia is about 19-months-old and has never been bred before. The buck (Romeo) has bred our other two does (they were confirmed bred by Ultrasound), although they are both slightly smaller then Magnolia.
I don't really know if she is overweight, she is a Myotonic so she's pretty thick. I can get a picture of her if you like. I don't give her any grain, and I rarely ever give her treats (If I do then just a tiny handful).
I have seen the other does get bred, and to tell the truth, the first time Magnolia came into heat Romeo wasn't even 5-months-old. The second time she came into heat, her sister had been in heat the day before and so Romeo was barely interested in her (he was still interested in Penelope).


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 12, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Have you ever seen the doe get bred? Do you think the buck is having a hard time reaching her?



Yes, I've seen her get bred before. Like I said, she is a tiny bit taller then the other two, but I'm pretty sure that the buck can reach her.

I really hope that she's not infertile!


----------



## babsbag (Jan 12, 2016)

I have one that comes into heat every 18-21 days and I am pretty sure she is open. She has kidded in the past so not sure what is going on but really not going to do anything about it. She either is or she isn't. She is about 6 years old and has never had any problems. 

I am pretty sure that a doe with cystic ovaries will short cycle, meaning coming into heat more often than the normal 18-21 days.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 12, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I have one that comes into heat every 18-21 days and I am pretty sure she is open. She has kidded in the past so not sure what is going on but really not going to do anything about it. She either is or she isn't. She is about 6 years old and has never had any problems.
> 
> I am pretty sure that a doe with cystic ovaries will short cycle, meaning coming into heat more often than the normal 18-21 days.



Yes, they short cycle.
That's why I suggested the possibility to animalmom because she was about 12 days.

Ours were shorter than that though.  Like 7 days.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 12, 2016)

Here are some pictures I just took. Do you think she's too fat?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 12, 2016)

No she seems to be nicely conditioned 
How long are you leaving them together?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 12, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> No she seems to be nicely conditioned
> How long are you leaving them together?



They've been together since early September - when the buck was three months old. We don't have any separate area/pen for him, that's why.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 12, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> They've been together since early September - when the buck was three months old. We don't have any separate area/pen for him, that's why.


Well maybe he just didn't get the job done
I hope he did the last try
When we got our first buck he was 4 months old
The first doe got bred when he was 6 months old
The other two when he was about 7 months old
And he was with them the entire time
They are capable a young age but not always able


----------



## TAH (Feb 16, 2016)

Sometimes does can go into a fake heat when there pregnant. They can some times miscarries. That is why a lot of people keep the buck from the does year round.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 16, 2016)

Any update @Goatgirl47 

I don't think she is too fat. Hopefully she will give you some kids soon


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 16, 2016)

I haven't seen her in heat yet, but that might be because breeding season is over(?). If she is bred, then she would be due May 16th. We might have an Ultrasound done on her when we have the goat kids dis-budded. 

Her belly is round, but no udder development yet. I'm guessing it will in a month (if she's bred), like her sister.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 19, 2016)

Magnolia

 
Kendall to compare with her (Kendall's due April 16th with twins)


----------



## TAH (Feb 19, 2016)

Has she been bred before? If she is due in may she shouldn't have filling of the udder till about a month before her due date.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 19, 2016)

No, she hasn't been bred before. Her udder isn't developing yet, I expect it to in a month or so (if she's pregnant). Kendall has just started bagging up - early February. Magnolia's twin, Penelope, is due April 16 (with twins as well) and she started developing her udder about a month ago. 
Here is a picture of Penelope's udder and belly to compare:


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 15, 2016)

Magnolia is developing an udder!  I'm so excited!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 18, 2016)




----------

